# Solved: compaq presario cq62 wont turn on



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

So my compaq presario wont turn on 
I have tried doing a hard reset
Something to note is that when i plug the charger in the light dosent turn on to say its charging
The computer makes no sound at all when i press the power button

Ps.im new so sorry if i put this in the wrong category


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

welcome to TSG. I'm going to move this to hardware.

thanks, 

v


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

try the following: uplug the power cord > remove the battery > hold the power button for 60

seconds > connect the power cord > switch on the pc (without replacing the battery) and let us know how that went.

thanks, 

v


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

I tried this and it made no difference


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Any other suggestions


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

is there ANY response whatsoever when you press the power button? Have you tried another electrical outlet? It sounds like the charger has given up the ghost, unfortunately.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

is there an indicator light on the charger that shows that it is at least getting power? most laptops will have that in the brick in the middle of the cord.

thanks, 

v


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have checked with another laptop and the charger is working but no indicator ligbht and there is no response from the laptop at all..no sound no nothing


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Also my charger dosent have an indicator light


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

but the charger is working?


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes but nothing happens when i press the power button also the indicator light on my pc does not turn on when i plug the charger in and there is no indicator light on thr brick of my charger


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

so the charger is verified good with another pc......just out of curiosity, does that other laptops charger work with this laptop? If it doesn't, something has died on the internal side of the laptop and you need to take it to a shop to have them diagnose. There are too many variables. My wife spilled some soda pop on her laptop a few years back, I dissembled it immediately and let it dry....reassembled and all _seemed_ fine...but the sucrose in the soda got on something internal that checks the incoming electricity for 'clean-ness', and that part wouldn't clear the electricity....so the laptop ran out of juice. Replaced that, all was fine.

thanks,

v


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

No thr other laptops charger dosent work.do you know the main source of the problem?
Like if i take it apart what to fix?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no, unfortunately I do not. There can be a myriad of issues. As I said, with mine, it was some sort of line conditioner within the laptop. Even though I had disassembled it, I had neither the parts, tools nor know how to fix what was wrong with it.


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Another thin i forgot to say was on the day of the problem i turned it on and it made a lot of beeping noises and displayed a black screen with some white text.i didnt know what to do since nothin i would press would do anything and it just stayed on the screen so i took the battery out put it in and tried to turn it on again.this is when the problem began.does this make a difference or am i doomed to take it in flr diagnosing


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

that sounds like a bios screen.....i'm almost wondering if the motherboard got cooked....let me get another set of eyes on this.


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok thanks for your help


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> compaq presario cq62 wont turn on
> 
> on the day of the problem i turned it on and it made a lot of beeping noises and displayed a black screen with some white text


Advise us what the complete model number is of that laptop. There will be a dash and additional characters after CQ62.
Example: CQ62-123TX

If you can't find it, advise us what the part/product number is on that laptop.

Once we confirm the exact model number you have, we should be able to troubleshoot the beep codes.

You didn't say how old that laptop is, but it sounds like a hardware issue.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cant find he complete model and im not surd where to finf the product number but there is a tag on it that says 
Windows 7 home prem OA
HP
584037-001
00196-055-658-223
***prod key removed by mod***
And at the corner it says:X15-53758


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The complete model number and the product number(P/N) isn't there, so the exact identity of your laptop is still unknown.

Click "Edit" in your last reply, then remove the 25-character product key before someone sees it and tries to use it for an illegal activation.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

flavallee said:


> Click "Edit" in your last reply, then remove the 25-character product key before someone sees it and tries to use it for an illegal activation.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------


got it.....thanks flavallee


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry but was the only tag i could find.nothing else says numbers other than compaq presario cq62


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and allow the *Crucial System Scanner* to load and run.

Once the scan is finished in 30 - 60 seconds, a report will appear.

The complete model number of that Compaq Presario should be listed at the top of the report.

Advise us what it is.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

I dont have a working laptop since my compaq presario wont turn on and im currently using my phone to type in here


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Did some searching and found the product number it is wy293pa#abg also the model number is. 
Cq62-214tu
Hope this info helps


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

kariz123 said:


> Did some searching and found the product number it is wy293pa#abg also the model number is.
> Cq62-214tu
> Hope this info helps


Here is the support site for the *Compaq Presario CQ62-214TU* laptop.

You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can readily refer to it when needed.

Here is the troubleshooting section on startup issues.

Here is the troubleshooting section on beeps.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kariz123 (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks very muc this helped alot


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------

